# Simple FF/GPS combos



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been watching this sight and others for a while and have seen many discussions on new FF/GPS's. While I fully appreciate the benefits one might get with side scan, down scan, hd, touch screens, satellite overlays..... What about those of us who like things a bit more simple?

For years now I have used a simple handheld Garmin Etrex. It has functioned flawlessly and is darn accurate. I upgraded the maps with the free ones online, and it has worked pretty well for navigating around the west coast of Florida and into some back country. Here is the post I made about the maps if anyone needs them:
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/getting-maps-for-my-gps-how-i-did-it.2327/

So I've recently been reading that garmin is no longer the first choice of many, and the maps and accuracy has fallen behind some of the others. So what units are guys buying, and happy with, these days? 
I want something with buttons, probably a 5-7" screen that can be seen well in full sun, and reasonably priced, maybe $500 or so. I really want something that has a good unit-to-computer interface like the garmin does. I usually plot out my trips at home on google earth, then upload them to my etrex. After the trip I download them back to the computer to look at my track and waypoints in google earth again. Any other manufacturers have this ability?


----------

